# how can I transfer programs to a new computer?



## Robert1 (Jan 6, 2001)

Hello:

About 6 months ago I bought a new computer and successfully transferred my files to the new machine (this as a result of helpful advice from the Tech Support Guy contributors.)

Since then I've found quite a few files that I can't bring up because the old program that ran those files is not on my new machine, and my original source discs have long since gone by the wayside.

Would anyone have any ideas on how to transfer these programs to my new computer?

Someone told me it could be done with Ghost: that is one can set up a new partition on the new machine's hard drive and save an image on it of the old machine's system. Will this really work? If so how does it work? Can the program be copied across the partition boundaries into the new system?

Any comments, suggestions, would be welcome.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can't transfer programs. They need to be reinstalled on the new machine. That is why many people clone the old drive to the new so that everything, OS and programs, is transferred to the new machine.


----------



## Slaytrix (Mar 3, 2003)

Post removed by admin, if that is all you have to offer after being registered here for years, and only just now making your first post, I'd say it's time to log back out stay logged out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Slaytrix said:


> Post removed by admin, if that is all you have to offer after being registered here for years, and only just now making your first post, I'd say it's time to log back out stay logged out.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've used a couple of versions of AlohaBob PC Relocator on three separate occasions and they did a superb job of moving files, settings and intact programs from one machine to another. It wasn't 100% perfect, but best I've seen. There were just a couple of programs I had to reinstall. If you can find a copy I'd suggest giving it a try. It beat the crap of trying to get a hard drive from one machine (or cloned) to work in another.............hands down. The last version I used was 4.0 and was for all Windows thru XP.


----------



## Robert1 (Jan 6, 2001)

Wino: thanks for telling me about AlohaBob, I'm going to pursue this one!

All best,
Robert


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Robert1 said:


> Wino: thanks for telling me about AlohaBob, I'm going to pursue this one!
> 
> All best,
> Robert


Good luck!! The program can seem a bit intimdating and overwhelming at times since you must do much of the file transfer work. When it comes to programs, it's much simpler. It will give you a heads up on success - green is a go, orange is maybe / maybe not and red is a no go. However, I had two programs that were shown as red/no go and they went, lock, stock and barrel. Both programs were corporate versions of Norton & a customer data base program. My corporate guru could never figure out how I got them to my new laptop without him doing it.......................and I never told him.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

MS has acquired APPtimum (owners of AlohaBob) and their site is no more. But you may find an old one somewhere.

There was another, less popular one out at one time called "COA" or "ChangeOfAddress". 

I have my doubts about newer programs, but worth a try.

There is still the clone possibility, too.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi. I have read all this stuff and feel I should have my say. If you bought the stuff legally you should have the programmes. Then just install on the new pc. Part of buying a new pc is that you get a machine that works quicker than the previous one. What you guys are suggesting not only takes time, is for advanced users and is frought with frustrating little problems that will pop up. Coupled to that your new pc will inherrit many of the corruptions of the old pc's programmes which defies the point of paying for a new one.
I am not sure what programmes you are wishing to copy over.
I assume for some reason you don't have the original disks.
Well nothing like an update. If it is a cost thing then I would recommend some of the exceptional open source software available. Open office is a grand programme for a replacement for ms office. It will open any old office documents and comes with all the bells and whistles. It is also legal and free. There are many photo editing software programmes available on the web. Again you can look at the open source options. More speciallised programmes like accouting packages and so on. Well there is free stuff or open source stuff available but here I would recommened the pay and have technical support as well as the knowledge that you are ensuring the continued development of your choice of software. What you pay does contribute in part to somebodys livliehood.
If you could list some of the programmes you are looking for I could give you better advise in terms of free alternatives.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> MS has acquired APPtimum (owners of AlohaBob) and their site is no more. But you may find an old one somewhere.
> 
> There was another, less popular one out at one time called "COA" or "ChangeOfAddress".
> 
> ...


That is really sad news.

Try the following

http://www.laplink.com/pcmover/pcmover.html


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Wino said:


> That is really sad news.
> 
> Try the following
> 
> http://www.laplink.com/pcmover/pcmover.html


Well, it wasn't sad news back when it looked like AlohaBob was going to be included in Vista RC1, but it never materialized. I guess it has gone to app heaven, now.


----------



## batosai (Nov 13, 2007)

if you wanna transfer data not program, you can use ghost.ghost work in MS DOS, n for FAT32. as i know, program cant be copy 2 other pc. it must be install first. because one pc to other one are differ spec.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What caraewilton said.
I know people lose or misplace disks, or even acquire programs in mysterious ways, but he's right about open source programs.
There's a huge list of free stuff here:
http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/
The best source, IMHO, is http://sourceforge.net/


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Hughv. Thanks for the vote of confidence. I am a her though!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

My apologies.
I'm guessing your name is Carae?
I've never heard it before.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm, interesting about AlohaBob, I think I have a brand new copy laying around somewhere. It was free after rebate, so, I couldn't resist getting something else that I may not need or ever use


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Hmmm, interesting about AlohaBob, I think I have a brand new copy laying around somewhere. It was free after rebate, so, I couldn't resist getting something else that I may not need or ever use


Me, too. I have a later version than 4.0 (PC Relocator Ultra) I got for free after rebates I'd forgotten about. I've used it once and 4.0 twice. It's a shame MS bought it. They're kinda like Symantec, when they buy someone out the product usually gets worse. or ceases to exist.

I also found new, digging thru shelves in closet, Partition Commander, Partition Magic 7.0, Drive Image 2002, NTZ Backup Now and Norton AV 2004, none of which used. Just the UPC codes missing for rebates.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are worse than me   (although, I DO have many of those too  )


----------

